# BULLDOZER-Casemod by "Butterkneter"



## Butterkneter (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ich habe mich jetzt hier auch mal im Forum angemeldet und mich entschlossen, mal so ein bisschen Tagebuch über meinen neuen Casemod zu führen.

Es soll wieder ein einfacher aber effektiver Mod werden. Ich werde hauptsächlich mit der Lackierung arbeiten.

Das Grundthema ist von den dicken Caterpillar Baggern inspiriert.
Der PC soll halt später aussehen wie ein dickes Arbeitsgerät. Gelb, ein bissl vergammelt und mit Schlammspritzern usw.

Als Urgehäsue habe ich mir den Aplus CS-EL Diablo - black/titan  ausgesucht. Der kommt schon mal in die richtige Richtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald gehts weiter
Grüsse Butterkneter


----------



## Piy (11. Januar 2008)

bin gespannt, viel erfolg


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Januar 2008)

Bin sehr gespannt. Deine CaseMods/Cons sind immer erste Sahne


----------



## Butterkneter (11. Januar 2008)

Das lustige an dem Gehäuse sind die Lüfter.

Vorne ist ein 250er und in der seite ein 360er Lüfter drin. Der 360er sieht aus wie eine Kuchenplatte. So riesig ist der.

So und damit ihr seht wie der fertige Mod später aussehen wird, hab ich mal die Fronttür nach meinem Gutdünken lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lackabplatzungen sind natürlich extra so gemacht. Nicht dass einer meint das wär ein Mißgeschickt meinerseits.
Also "das gehört so"


----------



## Bigzonk (11. Januar 2008)

Das sieht ja schon mal klasse aus.Weiter so!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Januar 2008)

Weitermachen *gespannt sei*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Januar 2008)

Mensch, wenn Du anfängst zu Modden ... da mag man seinen eigenen gar nicht mehr zeigen 

Ich habe die meisten Deiner Mod`s verfolgt....und Du hast ja schon sehr viele gebaut .... immer eine Top Arbeit .... 

Hast ja auch schon Verdient eine Menge Preise dafür bekommen ....

Wo nimmst Du nach Deiner langen Modder zeit bloß immer noch diese Ideen her ???


----------



## Janny (12. Januar 2008)

der anfand sieht ja schon verdamt Geil aus, weiter so..


----------



## Butterkneter (12. Januar 2008)

Die Idee zu diesem Mod hatte ich, als ich im TV bei American Chopper  das *Caterpillar Bike* gesehen habe. Die gelbe Farbe gefiel mir auf Anhieb. 

Als ich dann im Internet das coole Gehäuse gesehen hab, dacht ich sofort, das paßt optimal zu einem BulldozerMod.  

Ich will bei diesem Mod fast nur mit der Lackierung arbeiten. Die Formen des Gehäuses sind eigentlich so cool, dass man da nichts ändern muss. 

Das einzige was ich jetzt bei der Frontklappe gemacht habe, ist ein paar Löcher reinzubohren, damit es so ne Lochblechoptik bekommt.

Ich hab vor noch Handtuchhalter aus Metall als Tragegriffe oben auf den Deckel zu schrauben. Natürlich auch damit es fetter aussieht.

Da die Riesenlüfter alle durchsichtig sind  und das etwas komisch aussieht, werd ich die noch silbern lackieren. Damit sie nicht nach Plastik aussehen

Hier mal die ganze Front noch mit durchsichtigem Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (12. Januar 2008)

Was och ne Überlegung wäre, gleich noch gelbe LEDs statt blaue reinzulöten.

Aber bisher siehts echt  aus


----------



## Butterkneter (12. Januar 2008)

Ne gute Idee, ich wart mal ab wie es nachher mit den blauen aussieht. Wenns mir nicht gefällt kommen andere rein.


----------



## darksplinter (12. Januar 2008)

...sieht schonmal suuper aus...bin gespannt wie es weiter geht^^


----------



## hansi152 (12. Januar 2008)

pass auf dass die LEDs der Lüfter nicht überlackierst


----------



## Butterkneter (12. Januar 2008)

Klingt so als wär dir das schon passiert. hehe

Keine Sorge ich habe sie abgeklebt.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (12. Januar 2008)

Bin schon gespannt wie der fertig aussieht


----------



## hansi152 (13. Januar 2008)

ne hab weder das Case noch hab ich i-wann schon mal gemoddet. Leider...


----------



## thechoozen (13. Januar 2008)

na das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus, bin ja mal gespannt wie es weitergeht....



> Was och ne Überlegung wäre, gleich noch gelbe LEDs statt blaue reinzulöten.



ich wäre mehr für rote beleuchtung, das dürfte stimmiger wirken und passt auch direkt zu den streifen auf der front....


----------



## Butterkneter (13. Januar 2008)

Warten wir's mal ab, wie es in blau aussieht. Als Kontrast zu dem vielen Gelb paßt das ja auch ganz gut. ICh hab hier noch so einen riesen Zalman CPU Kühler rumliegen. Der leuchtet auch blau, das würde dann sogar optimal passen.


Hab gerade im Eilverfahren das Mobo Seitenteil abgeschliffen, grundiert und dann lackiert. Vorher hab ich noch ein paar Metallwinkel, ein Schanier und zwei kistenverschlüsse draufgeschraubt, damit es "maschinenhafter" aussieht.

Morgen gibts die neuen Bilder...


----------



## Butterkneter (14. Januar 2008)

So hier hab ich einmal ein Bild vom lackierten Frontlüfter. Jetzt jetzt halt mehr nach Metall aus.

Man sieht auch sofort, dass ich hinter dem Lüfter noch das Gehäuseblech schwarz lackieren muss. Sieht sonst doof aus.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butterkneter (14. Januar 2008)

So, ich wollt euch noch zeigen wie der Riesenlüfter vorher aussieht. Das hier ist der 360er. Sieht halt irgendwie langweilig aus.

Ich hab ihn dann mit Kunststoffgrund grundiert, dann mit Chromlack lackiert und dann noch ein bissl mit schwarz "verschmuddelt".

Vorher... die Kuchenplatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach . . .  sieht schon nach Lüfter aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter gehts mit der Motherboard Seite.
Erstmal anschleifen . . . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich im Baumarkt ein paar Winkel und Scharniere besorgt und  festgeschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wird das ganze grundiert ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht doch schon mal aus wie eine feiste Stahltür



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommt der Clou mit den Stellen wo nachher der Lack abgeplatzt aussehen soll. Zuerst die Stellen wo Lackabplatzen soll mit Silber lackieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kommt flüssiges Latex auf die Stellen wo nachher die abgeplatzen rostigen Stellen sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kommt noch hab ich ne Schicht schwarz drüber gemacht und dann *GELB.*
Man sieht schön die Blasen, wo die LatexMilch, die inzwischen fest ist, drunter ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt können wir den Lack an den besagten Stellen abpoppeln...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon haben wir eine richtig Massiv aussehende Stahltür als Seitenteil des PCs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes muss die Airbrushpistole wieder ran. So sieht es noch zu neu aus.

Grüsse Butterkneter

_*To be continued . . .*_


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Januar 2008)

Ich werde irre.....mit Latex Lackabplatzer simulieren....auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen.....

Mach weiter....ich platze vor Neugierde....und lerne auch was dabei...


----------



## Marbus16 (14. Januar 2008)

Wirst du den auch verkaufen? *sabber*


----------



## ED101 (14. Januar 2008)

Sieht wirklich gut aus, nur schade das man immer so lange auf eine Fortsetzung warten muss. Machst du Auftragsarbeiten


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Januar 2008)

ein wirklich toller Bericht bisher, und die Qualität deiner Arbeit ist sehr beeindruckeend. Bei einigen Mods denke ich mir manchmal "schade um die teuren Gehäuse, die da verschandelt werden"... aber in deinem Falle hat es was von Veredelung. 

Jedenfalls sehr kreativ, du hast offensichtlich Talent und viele gute Ideen!


----------



## Butterkneter (14. Januar 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus, nur schade das man immer so lange auf eine Fortsetzung warten muss. Machst du Auftragsarbeiten



Lange warten ?  Schneller als bei mir gehts wohl kaum.

Klar mache ich Auftragsarbeiten. Geh mal auf meine Homepage 
http://www.ccc-butterkneter.de

Da siehst du in der Galerie, für wen ich schon Mods gebaut habe.
Ich bin der Hofmodder für EA, Ubisoft, Vivendi, 10tacle Studios . . . 

Vielleicht baue ich ja den Bulldozer in Kleinserie (Limited Edition)

@Marbus16
Über einen Verkauf habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. 
Ich hatte in diesem Jahr wieder vor auf die Deutschen Meisterschaften zu fahren. Allerdings ist mein Hauptprojekt (Top Secret) noch in den Kinderschuhen. Wenn ich bis April mit dem Hauptprojekt nicht fertig bin, bewerb ich mich mit dem Bulldozer.


----------



## ED101 (14. Januar 2008)

Sollte keine Kritik sein mit der Zeit. 

Nur leisten kann man sich deine MODs bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Butterkneter (14. Januar 2008)

Du wirst lachen

Aber genau das will ich ja mit diesem Mod austesten.

*EINEN EINFACHEN, ABER EFFEKTIVEN MOD*, den sich vielleicht auch der Otto Normal Verbaucher leisten kann und nicht nur die großen Spielevertriegsfirmen.


----------



## ED101 (14. Januar 2008)

Klingt interessant


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Januar 2008)

Zumal man dann einen echten "Butterkneter" neben sich stehen hat. 

Gibt ja schon Fatal1ty, warum nicht auch nen Modder mit eigener Namensvermarktung?!


----------



## HeNrY (14. Januar 2008)

Sehr geil 
Auch die Anleitung mit den Kniffen ist super. Da bekommt man mal passende Hintergrundinfos aus der "Szene".


----------



## Butterkneter (15. Januar 2008)

*Neues Update.*

So, gestern habe ich mal die Airbrush Pistole geschwungen. 
So ganz gelb ist zwar schön und nett, aber da fehlen die gebrauchsspuren.
Es muss also ein wenig Dreck her.

Mit Schwarzer Farbe für den Dreck und brauner für den Rost wurde das Seitenteil "verschmuddelt".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überall wo sich bei Gebrauch Dreck sammeln würde ein bissl hinsprühen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da das komische halbrunde Plastikteil auf der Seite (hat keine Funktion, sieht aber cool aus) von der Optik nicht so ganz passte, habe ich aus Diamond Plate Alu-Blech noch eine Abdeckung geschnitten und aufgenietet.

Jetzt ist es fertig für den ersten Beleuchtungstest.
Netzteil dran und . . . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tadaaaa . . .   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find das Blau paßt besser als gedacht hatte, schöner Kontrast, das bleibt so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt schon . . . 

mmmmh wo bekomm ich jetzt richtig coole Griffe (Bügel) für den Deckel her.

gez. Butterkneter

_*...to be continued !!!*_

Was jetzt noch fehlt ist ein cooler Schriftzug. 
Mal drauf rumdenken, was man da machen könnte.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt 4 Schriftarten zu posten  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann das auch als Schablone ausdrucken, damit du den Schriftzug mittels Airbrush auftragen kannst, falls dir einer gefällt


----------



## Butterkneter (15. Januar 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal erlaubt 4 Schriftarten zu posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, nicht nötig . Ich habe einen Schneidplotter. Werde mir vielleicht einen Schriftzug zusammenbasteln, der an den von Caterpillar erinnert.
Irgendwie sowas  . . . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem soll noch an ein paar Stellen andere Sachen dranstehen , wie zB an der Klappe "Open Here" und sowas. Oder irgendwelche Warnhinweise . . . halt etwas was zum Thema paßt und das ganze realistischer macht . . .   und ne Seriennummer für die Limited Edition , hehe

Ha , mein Kollege _*zipster *_hat mir kurzerhand was gezeichnet.

Wenn dass mal nicht perfekt paßt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frei nach dem Motto ...besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbstgemacht


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Januar 2008)

Butterkneter schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto ...besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbstgemacht


Die Idee kam mir auch schon, dass etwas ähnliches wie das CAT Logo passen würde. Aber pass auf, nicht dass die dich verklagen, wenn du da eine Kleinserie auflegen willst.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die Idee kam mir auch schon, dass etwas ähnliches wie das CAT Logo passen würde. Aber pass auf, nicht dass die dich verklagen, wenn du da eine Kleinserie auflegen willst.


 
Da würde ich auch aufpassen. Zumal die Schriftart/-weise evtl geschützt ist bzw. die Gestaltung.


----------



## kingminos (15. Januar 2008)

Butterkneter. Vllt kannst du noch irgendwo schwarze Querbalcken mit einfließen lassen die kommen meistens bei solchen Arbeitsgeräten vor.
Für die Griffe würde ich mal im Motorrad Katalog gucken oder aber einfach bei OBI nach so einem Werkzeugkastenhenkel suchen der richtig massiv ist. Würde sich meiner Meinung nach gut machen


----------



## Butterkneter (15. Januar 2008)

Na ja, das mit der Gestaltung der Logos überleg ich mir mal noch. Kommt ja eh erst zum Schluss. Vielleicht einfach das dicke Arial und ein rotes Dreieck. Mal sehen.

Wegen den Griffen muss ich mal im Baumarkt stöbern. Mir ist eh die gelbe FArbe ausgegangen. 
Ich habe hier nen Handtuchhalter von Ikea, der optimal passen würde. Leider ist der zu lang. Mal sehen ob die auch etwas kürzere haben.

Werd schon was finden.


----------



## Mr.Speed (15. Januar 2008)

aldaaa bin sparchlos, wie lange arbeitest du an deine Mods so pro Tag? 
Seh ja das es nicht dien erster ist, gefällt mir mal weider sehr gut. 

Würde bei meinen auch gerne weiter kommen aber häng mal wieder fest. Bräuchte mal Tipps von ein Profi, gern per ICQ, oder im Thread oder PM.

Danke

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Butterkneter (16. Januar 2008)

Mr.Speed schrieb:


> aldaaa bin sparchlos, wie lange arbeitest du an deine Mods so pro Tag?
> Seh ja das es nicht dien erster ist, gefällt mir mal weider sehr gut.
> 
> Würde bei meinen auch gerne weiter kommen aber häng mal wieder fest. Bräuchte mal Tipps von ein Profi, gern per ICQ, oder im Thread oder PM.
> ...



Wie lange ich am Tag arbeite, mmmmh schwer zu sagen. Ich schätze mal so durchschnittlich ne Stunde. Das was halt lang dauert ist halt das Warten bis der Lack trocken ist. Ich helfe zwar immer mit dem Heißluftfön nach, aber es dauert halt trotzdem.

Eine Schicht Lack auftragen, ne Stunde Fernseh schauen, nochmal ne Schicht Lack, wieder fernsehen ... usw.


(Tips vom Profi:   Mach einfach einen Thread auf, mach ein paar Bilder vom Stand deines Projektes und sag wo du hängst. Das ist das allereinfachste)


----------



## kingminos (16. Januar 2008)

Ich habe noch ne Idee bezüglich des Griff wäre aber extrem aufwendig. Du pfeilst dir die teile für eine Radladerschaufel verschweisst diese und dann halt wie bei einem Radlader recht und links am Case die Halterungen anbringen und die Radladerschaufel als Griff dazwischen


----------



## Butterkneter (16. Januar 2008)

kingminos schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ne Idee bezüglich des Griff wäre aber extrem aufwendig. Du pfeilst dir die teile für eine Radladerschaufel verschweisst diese und dann halt wie bei einem Radlader recht und links am Case die Halterungen anbringen und die Radladerschaufel als Griff dazwischen



Echt ne super Idee. Bei diesem Mod will ich aber alles so einfach wie möglich. 
Nur Lack und Teile die man entweder hat oder einfach kaufen  und zweckentfremden kann (zB Handtuchhalter)

Ich werd mich also im Baumarkt und bei Ikea nach etwas passendem umsehen.


----------



## TH3.BUG (16. Januar 2008)

Auch wenn ich eher Fan von schlichten Mods bin, gefällt mir deiner bisher auch ganz gut 

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht 

_TH3.BUG_


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Januar 2008)

Oder ne Schaufel von nem Plastikauto für Kinder benutzen und an der Front anbringen. Das hebt die Optik noch ein wenig  ^^


----------



## McFinte (16. Januar 2008)

Und wie wärs den handtuchlater einfach etwas zu kürzen? durchschneiden- stück raussägen mit nem stück rohr dünneren durchmessers wieder verschweißen glattschleifen -lacken- geht natürlich nur wenn du n schweißgerät, am bestem schutzgas hast.

: wenn die schwißnaht nich ganz glatt is kann man das ja auch mit ein bissl feinspachtel glätten

Ansonsten ein sehr schöner mod,so standart gefällt mir das gehäuse eig nicht aber was du draus machst,respekt,da traut man sich echt nich mehr auf die straße mit seinem einbisschen lack und metallarbeit mob auf die straße...


----------



## Butterkneter (18. Januar 2008)

Morgen Gemeinde,

ich habe jetzt auch das andere Seitenteil lackiert und die Riffelblechabdeckung für das komische Element unten rechts geschnitten.

Ich hab das Riffelblech genau wie auf der  anderen Seite grundiert, schwarz lackiert und dann wieder geschliffen, damit die Farbe bei den Riffeln wieder abgeht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Aluteil ein bissl größer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier hab ich ein Bild von dem Handtuchhalter. Leider ist das Ding ein bissl zu lang. Aber sowas in der Art hab ich mir vorgestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes ist dann der Deckel dran.

Grüße 
Butterkneter

_*...to be continued !!!*_


----------



## Janny (18. Januar 2008)

find den Tower bis jetzt schonmal absolut klasse.. obwohl ich auch eher aufs elegante stehe..


----------



## kingminos (18. Januar 2008)

Als ich finde wenn du eine einfach Lösung haben willst sowetwas hier eigentlich besser
http://www.kipp.com/cms/wm?catId=16...1e35d410ef00&showTables=true&nextFamily=false
Aber das ist meine Meinung aber das sieht für mich mehr nach Arbeitsgerät aus. Die gibts auch in anderen Ausführungen, aber solche Halter sind zum Bespiel bei den Einstiegen an Baggern etc.


----------



## hansi152 (18. Januar 2008)

naja Plastik
imho kann man das nicht so dreckig aussehen lassen
altes Plastik bleicht ganz einfach aus
mein Bruder hat einen 250er-Mercedes von miner Oma bekommen,
der is zwar 12 Jahre in ner Halle gestanden aber die Griffe waren nicht mehr schwarz sondern so....naja....wie wenn man schwarz ein bissl bleichen würd das sah ganz einfach alt und schirch aus


----------



## hansi152 (20. Januar 2008)

scheneller ich kanns nimmer erwarten


----------



## Butterkneter (21. Januar 2008)

Leider liege ich gerade krank in meinem Bettchen.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (21. Januar 2008)

Dann mal gut Besserung


----------



## kingminos (21. Januar 2008)

Bonzen mit Wireless Lan und Laptop am Bett. Gute Besserung. Hoffe auf mehr Bilder


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Januar 2008)

Gute Besserung 

Ich sollte besser nicht an "Krankheit" denken... Dann bekomm ich immer Kopfschmerzen...


----------



## riedochs (22. Januar 2008)

Sieht ja klasse aus! Gute Besserung im übrigen. Ich habe das We auch danieder gelegen mit Erkältung


----------



## Tommy_Lee (22. Januar 2008)

Nice wollte mir auch diesen Tower Kaufen, nur der wollte nicht mehr mit dem Preis runtergehen. Im Internet wollte ich nicht Bestellen, aber für wie viel würdest du deinen Mode Verkaufen? Oder wäre es möglich einen Crysis Mode zu bekommen, wollte das auch schon machen, aber habe nicht die Technik da. Finde ich schon nice was manche so für Künstler sind, ich müsste das vorher auf jeden Fall mal Aufmalen und Üben auf etwas anderes.

  Also weiter so, melde dich mal Bitte bei mir danke.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tom


----------



## Butterkneter (25. Januar 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh, irgendwie hat Arcor mir die ganzen Bilder gesperrt.

"mein eingeräumten Leistungsumfang ist überschritten"

Das muss ich wohl irgendwie regeln. Sorry . . . ich schau mal was ich da machen kann.

P_*ROBLEM GELÖST ... BIN MIT MEINEN BILDCHEN UMGEZOGEN*_


----------



## burnout150 (27. Januar 2008)

Sieht sehr nice aus, vor allem die Lackarbeiten da könnte ich mal Nachhilfe gebrauchen und da weiß ich wenn ich ansprechen muss.

Zu den Griffen: ganz easy, geh zum ikea die haben zumindest bei uns genau das was du suchst. Schaut ziemlich gleich aus wie dein Handtuchhalter. Das sind Küchengriffe in 20cm und 30cm länge gibt es die die 30er sind aber besser geeignet.

So kurz gesucht
http://www.ikea.com/at/de/catalog/products/90038541 meine Favoriten
http://www.ikea.com/at/de/catalog/products/30102262
http://www.ikea.com/at/de/catalog/products/60055754
http://www.ikea.com/at/de/catalog/products/20061498
http://www.ikea.com/at/de/catalog/products/20116698
http://www.ikea.com/at/de/catalog/products/70116931


----------



## edhonko (27. Januar 2008)

@Butterkneter Ikea in Bous.
Da ist doch vor den Kassen noch die Ikea Fundgrube.
Ganz hinten an der Wand haben die 4 große Körbe mit Ikea Griffe schrauben etc. etc. etc.
jede menge krams.
Da bekommst du die griffe teils für 1 - 1,5 pro stück.
Und noch vieles mehr.

Das sind alles teile die mal aufgestellt waren und nun fürn apfel und n Ei verkauft werden.


----------



## Butterkneter (27. Januar 2008)

@EdHonko...

Ah, schön wieder was von dir zu hören.
Danke für den IKea Tip. Wir Saarländer müssen ja zusammenhalten.  


Nachdem ich nun wieder genesen bin, war ich am Samstag im Baumarkt und hab genau die Griffe gefunden, die ich wollte. Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich versuchen soll sie auch gelb zu lackieren oder ob ich sie so lassen soll wie sie sind. Ich fürchte Lack hökt da nicht allzu lang drauf.

Morgen gibts die passenden Bilder dazu (kann hier keine PIcs hochladen, habe meine Login Daten im Büro vergessen).

Gestern hab ich noch einen BElinea 19" TFT passend zum Thema lackiert. 
Bilder gibts dann auch morgen. 

gez. Butterkneter


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Januar 2008)

Fotos.....ich brauche FOTOS !!!!!!!!!!!

Ich halte es vor Spannung kaum noch aus.....wo sind meine Herz Tabletten....


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Januar 2008)

OT: *rosstäuscher doppelherz gibt* ^^

Aber ich will auch Fotos. 

*versuchtes saarländisch* hoscht jezz eischendlisch mo da so e baar hengl gefunde?


----------



## Butterkneter (27. Januar 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> OT: *rosstäuscher doppelherz gibt* ^^
> 
> Aber ich will auch Fotos.
> 
> *versuchtes saarländisch* hoscht jezz eischendlisch mo da so e baar hengl gefunde?




"Ei, ich war jo im Baumarkt. Do hann die Griffe gehatt, wie du se hann wollschd"

Sorry, Bilder gibts erst morgen, *auffolterspann*   *diabolisches Gelächter*


----------



## Butterkneter (28. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde . . . 

hier wie versprochen der Nachschlag vom Wochenende.

Ich habe also am Wochenende noch einen passenden 19 " Tft von Belinea lackiert. Zuerst habe ich noch ein paar Köpfe von Imbusschrauben abgesägt und auf den Rahmen des Bildschirms geklebt. Ein bissl mit dem Dremel wurde er noch angefressen. 
Dann wie gehabt lackieren: grundieren, silbern lackieren, diesmal hab ich direkt das silbern nochmal mit Airbrush "gealtert", dann wieder ein paar Stellen mit Flüssiglatex abdecken, und dann mit Gelb drüber. Zum Schluss das Latex wieder abpoppeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man das so macht, sieht das nachher so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt kommt der Deckel mit den Griffen dran.

Same procedure as last year, James . . .  Schleifen, grundieren ... usw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hatte ich mich kurz versprüht, bzw. das Gelb schon drauf gemacht, obwohl ich die Latexstellen vergessen hatte. Also kurz wieder einen Schluck silber drauf und nochmal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Loch da in der Mitte ist eine Klappe, wo Audioanschlüsse und Firewire dahintersitzen.

So und das sind sie nun, _*meine Griffe aus dem Baumarkt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*_Jetzt muss ich mir überlegen ob ich sie so lasse oder gelb lackiere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube Gelb Lackiert kommt es besser, mal schauen  

So langsam wird er...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*...to be continued !!!

*_Grüße 
Butterkneter


----------



## kingminos (28. Januar 2008)

Ziemlich geil geworden. 
Und von meiner Stelle kann ich sagen das ich die Griffe lackieren würde. Die sehen zu neu aus für den Gesamteindruck.
Der Bildschirm ist aber am geisteln


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Januar 2008)

Der TfT is echt hammer geworden  Die Griffe würd ich in dem "verrosteten" Silber gestalten. Evtl. mit Fingerabdrücken. Das gibt dem Modd nochmal eine zusätzliche persönliche Note ^^


----------



## Oliver (28. Januar 2008)

Wenn du Probleme mit dem Webspace hast, kannst du die Bilder auch hier im Forum hochladen. Bis zu 10 Bilder pro Posting sind derzeit erlaubt. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass die Bilder sehr schnell geladen werden, da bei uns noch jede Menge Bandbreite brach liegt


----------



## Butterkneter (28. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, hätt ich mir ne Menge Arbeit ersparen können.

Äh, aber wie soll das gehen? Wenn ich hier am Schreiben bin und auf Bild einfügen gehe, kommt nur ... "Geben sie die URL zu ihrem Bild ein."

*Da steht nichts von "Bilder uploaden."*

...oder bin ich wieder mal blind ?


----------



## Mr.Speed (28. Januar 2008)

Butterkneter sieht schön aus bis jetzt, und das in der kurzen Zeit.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Januar 2008)

Ahhhhhh Endlich......

Sieht echt Phantastisch aus.....

Man, Du hast es echt drauf.....ich hoffe, das ich irgendwann mal nur annähernd Deine Fähigkeiten habe....

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an....die Griffe müssen auch noch "altern".....

Ach so, wegen den Bildern, Du siehst im erweiterten Modus oben eine Büroklammer....da kannst Du die Bilder hochladen....


----------



## buzty (28. Januar 2008)

hm...aslo auf alt trimmen die griffe sicher, aber ich würd sie nicht gelb machen


aber sehr nice


----------



## Phoenix1990 (28. Januar 2008)

Sehr sehr schöner Mod...du bist deffinitiv ein Profi......ich verneige mich


Ich mach Casemodding als Jahresarbeit für die Schule........werd also auch bald mal was hochladen..


----------



## Butterkneter (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



......ahhhhhhhhh, jetzt ja.  *zum testgleichbildhochlad*
Juhu, jetzt kann Sie keiner mehr löschen und ich spare Webspace.

*Gelb* die Griffe werden, und dann *"verschmuddelt".  **wieJodared*


----------



## Butterkneter (29. Januar 2008)

Morgen Gemeinde,

Gestern habe ich die Griffe nun GELB lackiert. So sehen sie noch zu neu aus. Die werden noch "verschmuddelt" , keine Sorge.  So sieht es einfach zu *gelb* aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will aber den Deckel, die Fensterseite und die Griffe in einer Tour "ALTERN". 
Das sieht nachher besser als wenn man das in Einzelteilen macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ich gerade dabei war, hab ich noch die Füsse abgeschraubt und ebenfalls lackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sind wir fast durch damit.
Als nächstes will ich noch die Rückseite schwarz lackieren und dann kommen noch Logos, Schriftzüge usw. drauf. Und eine Maus und ne Tastatur fehlt auch noch.

_*.... to be continued !!!

*_gez.  Butterkneter


----------



## X_SXPS07 (29. Januar 2008)

Immer weiter, sieht gut aus. Bin auf die Tastatur und die Maus gespannt (auf das Endergebnis natürlich auch  ). Was nimmst du für eine Tastatur und Maus, einfach irgendwelche oder hast du da schon gewisse Ansprüche?


----------



## Butterkneter (29. Januar 2008)

Da ja in den Sternen steht, was ich mit dem Ding später mache (verkaufen, selber verwenden) werde ich einfach eine alte Tastatur und Maus nehmen und passend lackieren.

Sollte ich ihn mal später verkaufen kann ich dann Tastatur und Maus nach Wunsch anbieten 
(my weapon of choice: Logitech G15 und ne G9)  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab noch ne alte Logitech Tastatur. Die funzt zwar nicht mehr aber für ein paar schöne Bilder ist das ja wurschd.


----------



## TH3.BUG (29. Januar 2008)

Schaut gut aus  

Nur sind die Griffe etwas überdimensioniert, finde ich.

BTW: deine Website ist etwas verbuggt


----------



## Butterkneter (29. Januar 2008)

... meine Website verbuggt.

War gerade nochmal drauf. Ich kann nichts feststellen. 
Hat vielleicht was mit deinem Webbrowser zu tun.


----------



## Marbus16 (29. Januar 2008)

Hehe, das Gelb da, das sieht ja aus wie SpongeBob  

Bis jetzt ein absolut geiler Mod!


----------



## Butterkneter (30. Januar 2008)

So, hatte gerade beim hochladen des Postings . . .

Zeitüberschreitung beim Kontakt zum Server  bla bla

Hab jetzt das Ding gelöscht und versuch es nochmal.


----------



## Butterkneter (30. Januar 2008)

So, jetzt habe ich gestern noch die Oberseite mit den Griffen angepaßt.
Jetzt sieht die Farbe auch nicht mehr "spongebobhaft" aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auch mit der Feile die Griffe schön verkratzt, damit sie schon gebraucht aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Als nächstes schneid ich mir mit dem Plotter Schablonen um so Schriftzüge aufzusprühen.

Seriennummer (Limited Edition )
Open here, wo die klappe ist

Habt Ihr Vorschläge ???????????? Bin für alles offen was paßt 

Lauter so Zeugs, damit es realistischer aussieht.

Als Tastatur nehm ich fürs erste mal meine alte Logitech, die paßt prima dazu. Die hab ich schon vor Ewigkeiten gemoddet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Die ist zwar ein bissl zu sehr vergammelt, aber was solls.

Und das ist das passenden Mäuschen. Meine gute alte Logitech MX 1000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*...to be continued !!!*_

gez. Butterkneter


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2008)

Waren die Maus und Tasta net vom BF Modd?  Zumindest kommen die mir seeehr bekannt vor *gg*

Das Gehäuse sieht btw. klasse aus  Gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Umsetzung, das Design, die kleinen Details...schön schön


----------



## Butterkneter (30. Januar 2008)

Das Mäuschen hatte ich beim meinem Fubar Mod dabei (paßt halt überall)  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Da.......

Die Tastatur war ursprünglich bei dem Industrial dabei den ich aber eigentlich nie benutzt habe, weil die Hardware gleich in das nächste Projekt gebaut wurde. (der stand so auf der Cebit2007)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich noch ne gescheite Tastatur und Tastatur find, werd ich sie auch noch passend  gestalten.


----------



## hansi152 (30. Januar 2008)

frag mal caseking ob sie den Bulldozer net verkaufen wolln


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2008)

Restverwertung  aber ist ja auch günstiger und passt auch wirklich


----------



## Butterkneter (30. Januar 2008)

hansi152 schrieb:


> frag mal caseking ob sie den Bulldozer net verkaufen wolln



Hehe, gute Idee. Dazu muss ich aber erstmal überlegen was er kosten soll, was Leute dafür bezahlen würden.

Danach kommt dann eine Camoflage Military Variante (Desert u. Woodland)   inkl. Clantag nach Wunsch


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2008)

Musst halt Arbeitsstunden, Material usw. mitberechnen. Aber ich denke mal, dass das schon anklang finden würde. 
Zumal ich behaupten möchte, das du in der Szene kein Unbekannter bist


----------



## Mr.Speed (30. Januar 2008)

Butterkneter schrieb:


> Hehe, gute Idee. Dazu muss ich aber erstmal überlegen was er kosten soll, was Leute dafür bezahlen würden.






> Danach kommt dann eine Camoflage Military Variante (Desert u. Woodland) inkl. Clantag nach Wunsch


 

*woot*..


----------



## Marbus16 (30. Januar 2008)

Im Anbetracht der für 999 verkauften Custom-Stacker würd ich mich auch in die Richtung halten. 

Nee, also in etwa 300 (als Konkurrent zum TJ07 (*nichtmehrsehenkann*) sind in meinen Augen nen guter Preis. Musst du aber wissen.


----------



## edhonko (30. Januar 2008)

Unter 1500  ohne hardware geht nicht.
Alles Handarbeit.
Sowas läst man sich bezahlen.

Und wenn man es an einen "bulldozer-liebhaber" bringen kann steigt der Preis !!


----------



## burnout150 (31. Januar 2008)

Man sollte sich das ganze gut überlegen bezüglich verkaufen.

1. Man geht zum Händler, ob er Intesse hat, wird wohl nur caseking oder eine Firma wie Alienware bleiben
2. Man macht eine eigene kleine Firma auf

Materialkosten, Arbeitszeit pro Tower gehört alles durchgerechnet.


----------



## schneiderbernd (31. Januar 2008)

Butterkneter schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> Ich habe mich jetzt hier auch mal im Forum angemeldet und mich entschlossen, mal so ein bisschen Tagebuch über meinen neuen Casemod zu führen.
> 
> ...



Hallo "Butterkneter"-also erst mal ganz viel Respekt für Deine tollen arbeiten!! 
Meine Frage an Dich, ich habe ebenfalls ein A+El Diablo und schreibe das Tagebuch "eines QX9650 8800 GTS G92 Systems"... ich möchte mein kleinen Stolz zu einem Unikat machen und Dich fragen ob Du auch Aufträge annimmst und was Du dafür so verlangst?! Mir gefällt es sehr sehr gut was Du mit dem El Diablo gemacht hast! Danke schon mal,....!


----------



## Butterkneter (31. Januar 2008)

Hi schneiderbernd,

ja, ich nehme auch Aufträge an.
Um kalkulieren zu können , muss ich wissen, was du dir vorstellst.
Welchen Stil bevorzugst du ?

Hast du eine eigene Idee für eine Lackierung. Möchtest du eigene Logos bzw. Schriftzüge ?

Kannst mir ja auch ne Private Message schicken 
oder direkt an info@ccc-butterkneter.de mailen.


----------



## hansi152 (31. Januar 2008)

wieviel Auftragsarbeiten machst du eig. so in der Woche/im Monat/Jahr??
Sobald ich Schweißen/löten kann werd ich auch mal anfangen
Ans lackieren denk ich erstmal nichso, eher custom coolers^^


----------



## Butterkneter (31. Januar 2008)

Das ist total unterschiedlich. Bisher hab ich ja fast ausschließlich für Spielevertriebsfirmen wie EA, Ubisoft, Vivendi und 10 Tacle Studios gearbeitet. 

Das größte Projekt war   damals  6 Casemods für das Spiel Battlefield 2142.

Da ich das aber nur nebenbei mache, dauert sowas dann aber auch 2-3
Monate.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Link zum Making of...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXM58XSixL8

Dann hab ich seit 2006 jedes Jahr die Fifa Casemods gemacht

zB.


Fifa07



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2008 ist auch schon fertig


----------



## hansi152 (31. Januar 2008)

Hauptberuf?
Lass mich raten! Lackierer? Baggerfahrer? Sch(w)eißer?

nur spass^^


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Januar 2008)

ouh ouh...jezz kostet's doppelt


----------



## Butterkneter (1. Februar 2008)

hansi152 schrieb:


> Hauptberuf?
> Lass mich raten! Lackierer? Baggerfahrer? Sch(w)eißer?
> 
> nur spass^^



Fast . . . .    ne nicht wirklich. Ich bin Architekt.



Hier noch ein Bild vom Fifa06 Casemod. 
Das Bild hatte ich im letzten Posting leider versaubeutelt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## edhonko (1. Februar 2008)

Der Fifa06 Mod gefällt mir nicht sooooo gut.
"Geschmackssache"

Aber die Ideen die in deinen Battlefield-Mods drinn stecken ist super.

In welchen bereich bist du als Architekt tätig?


----------



## Butterkneter (1. Februar 2008)

Klar ist das Geschmackssache.

Aber es muss ja hauptsächlich zum Spiel passen. Ich würd mir auch nicht so ein Teil ins Wohnzimmer stellen (also extra kaufen, geschenkt OK)

Aber wenn du Fifa Zocker wärst, und dann als Preis für ein Online Turnier so ein Teil bekämst würdest du bestimmt nicht *nein* sagen.

Ich steh persönlich auf das "verschmuddelte Kriegsspielzeug ala Battlefield!"

 Ich arbeite überhaupt nicht als Architekt. Hab nur mein Dipl. gemacht, arbeite aber seit damals in einer Hausverwaltung. Weil mir aber das auf Dauer zu unkreativ ist, mach ich halt nebenbei die Casemods.


----------



## STSLeon (3. Februar 2008)

Ich find den Fifa 06 Mod mal richtig genial, in mein Wohnzimmer würde ich ihn mir zwar nicht stellen aber für Hobbyraum würd ich ihn sofort nehmen. Genial wäre es noch, wenn ein kleiner 7 Zoll Monitor als Anzeigentafel drin wäre.


----------



## edhonko (3. Februar 2008)

Joa, geschenk ist mir alles recht.

Geschenk ist noch zu teuer gibts bei mir nicht  (fast nicht)


----------



## Butterkneter (5. Februar 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich find den Fifa 06 Mod mal richtig genial, in mein Wohnzimmer würde ich ihn mir zwar nicht stellen aber für Hobbyraum würd ich ihn sofort nehmen. Genial wäre es noch, wenn ein kleiner 7 Zoll Monitor als Anzeigentafel drin wäre.



vorne im gehäuse ist ja ein 7" TFT Touchscreen drin.


----------



## hansi152 (7. Februar 2008)

wie siehts aus? Ham die vom Gehäusekönig schon geantwortet?


----------



## Butterkneter (8. Februar 2008)

hansi152 schrieb:


> wie siehts aus? Ham die vom Gehäusekönig schon geantwortet?




Hehe, so einfach ist das leider nicht.

Ich muss es ja irgendwie so einrichten, dass ich die Dinger auf Bestellung mache. Wenn ich ja sowas mitanbiete wie zB. ein Clantag, oder ein eigenes Logo, geht das ja auch nur mit Vorkasse.

Der Käufer muss dann auch eine Lieferzeit einrechnen. Wie wenn man sich ein Auto bestellt. 

Auch wenn es eine Kleinserie wäre, wären es ja immernoch Unikate.

Das muss ich alles abwägen . . .


----------



## edhonko (8. Februar 2008)

Stimmt schon.
Über die leichte Schulter geht das nicht.
Aber informier dich mal mittels suchmaschine nach "Kunstverkauf" oder "Künstler konditionen"
So hab ich damals einen weg gefunden wie man so etwas legal und teils einfach verkaufen kann.
Da ein weiteres Case wieder etwas anders ist da du alles freihand machst.
Selbst mit Schleifmaschine oder Dremel und co. ist es freihand.. "verlängerter arm".
Kunst bleibt es so lange wenn du für jede serie einen individuellen touch einfügst und eine serie NICHT per Automatik erstellt wird.


----------



## Butterkneter (11. Februar 2008)

So, es geht wieder ein Stückl weiter.

Nachdem ich Fasching krank im Bett verbracht habe und eine Woche lang Antibiotika beschluckt habe, habe ich mich gestern mal an ein paar Schriftzüge gemacht.

Solche Sachen schneide ich mit einem Schneidplotter aus.
Hier, so sieht das Teil aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wird dann aufgeklebt und per Airbrush werden dann die Buchstaben auflackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sieht anschließend dann so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch ganz feine Schriftzüge lassen sich so schneiden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt noch diese Seite. Dann wäre ich schon durch mit dem Case.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach so, die Rückseite habe ich auch noch schwarz lackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ich habe noch in meiner Krimskrams Kiste ein Aerocool  Panel gefunden. So ein Ding mit dem runden Display. Ich glaub das paßt ganz gut darein. Ein bissl gelbe Farbe drauf . . .

*... to be continued !!!*

gez. Butterkneter


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Schneidplotter ist ja sehr praktisch. Dann müsste ich nicht als meine Schablonen per Skalpell ausschneiden -.-


----------



## Butterkneter (11. Februar 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Dieser Schneidplotter ist ja sehr praktisch. Dann müsste ich nicht als meine Schablonen per Skalpell ausschneiden -.-



Ja, ist ne äußerst feine Sache. Wie bei einem normalen Drucker zeichne ich was in CorelDraw, aber statt zu drucken "schneidet" das Teil dann. 

Ich hab auch Flockfolie um T-Shirts zu machen. Einfach schneiden und dann aufbügeln.


----------



## edhonko (11. Februar 2008)

Nicht schlecht.... was kostet sowas?


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Februar 2008)

edhonko schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.... was kostet sowas?


 
Diese Frage wollte ich auch grad stellen ^^ Das ist ja mal ne "eierlegende Wollmilchsau"


----------



## Butterkneter (11. Februar 2008)

edhonko schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.... was kostet sowas?



Das ist der Haken . . .  1.200 

Lohnt sich halt nur wenn man häufiger solche Sachen macht. 
Hab damals für ein paar Folien für die BF2142 PCs über 300,00  gekostet. Und davon hat nur die Hälfte geklebt. Da hat ich mich so geärgert, dass ich mir so ein Teil gekauft habe. Es gibt zwar auch billigere, aber die kann man in die Tonne treten.


----------



## edhonko (11. Februar 2008)

BAH.... nee, dann nicht.
Das ist im hohen maße unwirtschaftlich.
Aber hoch 3.
Trotzdem, da du sowas schon hast, super teil.


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Februar 2008)

Urghz -.- Das war's dann mit dem Traum 

Dann bleiben mir nur noch die normalen Blätter zum ausdrucken und ausschneiden -.-


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2008)

Einfach nur saugeile Arbeit   freu mich schon auf deinen nächsten Mod

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Februar 2008)

"SEUFZ"........ist der Klasse geworden......


----------



## Butterkneter (15. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich auf der anderen Seite noch den BULLDOZER Schriftzug gemacht.

Eine einfache Schablonenschrift. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Paßt doch ganz gut . . .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier noch ein Bildchen von dem Aerocool-DisplayTeil, dass ich noch gefunden habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt fehlt noch das Laufwerk.
Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte, wo ich die restlichen Blenden hingemacht habe.
Irgendwie hab ich die verlegt. Na ja, werden schon auftauchen.


Grüsse
Butterkneter


----------



## hansi152 (16. Februar 2008)

bist jz. fertig?(bis auf die blenden natürlich)


----------



## Butterkneter (17. Februar 2008)

fast . . . noch ein, zwei Schriftzüge, die Blenden, das passende DVD-Laufwerk. Und dann kann meine Hardware in ihr neues Zuhause ziehen.

erst mit dem PC ein Lochblechmuster ausdrucken, von innen in die Blenden kleben und dann bohren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, noch gelb lackieren und ab dafür . . .


----------



## hansi152 (19. Februar 2008)

...brauchst du Farbe


----------



## Butterkneter (20. Februar 2008)

... hier mit Farbe und Gebrauchsspuren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und so sehen die dann eingebaut aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In die Lücke kommt noch das DVD-Laufwerk


----------



## Butterkneter (21. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt tut er auch noch leuchten.  Gelb mit blau kommt ganz gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht halt innen noch ein wenig leer aus. Da muss Hardware rein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi152 (21. Februar 2008)

lecker


----------



## burnout150 (21. Februar 2008)

botthässlich überhaupt das blau. 

Also gelb mit Dreck Lackierung mit blauer Beleuchtung ja das kann was. Vor allem die Lackierung ist 1A ich wünschte nur ich könnte auch so gut lackieren bisher ging jedesmal was daneben. 

Wer braucht schon Hardware.


----------



## Mayday21 (22. Februar 2008)

Was passiert denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem Gehäuse?
Der wird nicht zufällig von der PCGH verlost?


----------



## igoroff (22. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub mit roten LEDs würde das noch n Stückchen geiler aussehen 
Aber auch so hammer ^^


----------



## Oliver (22. Februar 2008)

Geil 

Sieht super aus


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Februar 2008)

Bei Conrad gibts für 5 EUR ein Mini-Rundumlicht in gelb, also das, was Baustellenfahrzeuge immer auf dem Dach haben. Sowas fehlt nach, dann wird man beim Zocken richtig zugeblinkt und irre.


----------



## hansi152 (22. Februar 2008)

da haste Recht

BTW:Link davon bitte!


----------



## Butterkneter (22. Februar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei Conrad gibts für 5 EUR ein Mini-Rundumlicht in gelb, also das, was Baustellenfahrzeuge immer auf dem Dach haben. Sowas fehlt nach, dann wird man beim Zocken richtig zugeblinkt und irre.



So eins hab ich !!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da oben auf dem Monitorarm pappt es drauf. Das wird recycled.

Bei meinen Miniguns kleben sie untendrunter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ...hehe


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Februar 2008)

Freak halt  ^^

Ich muss dich mal anschreiben wegen deinem Schneidplotter. Hab nämlich nen Casemodd vor, aber nicht das entsprechende Material


----------



## blueman (22. Februar 2008)

sieht super aus!! Weiter so


----------



## hansi152 (22. Februar 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich muss dich mal anschreiben wegen deinem Schneidplotter. Hab nämlich nen Casemodd vor, aber nicht das entsprechende Material



Genau wir senden ihm die Daten fürs Schneiden und er schickt das Geschnittene mit der Post zurück


----------



## Butterkneter (22. Februar 2008)

hansi152 schrieb:


> Genau wir senden ihm die Daten fürs Schneiden und er schickt das Geschnittene mit der Post zurück



Das macht fast jeder bessere Laden, der T-Shirts bedruckt oder Werbung auf Schaufenster klebt.


----------



## Butterkneter (23. Februar 2008)

Die Motherboardseite war mir irgendwie zu farblos.
Hab sie gerade nochmal überlackiert. Mit schwarz und rot.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...besser iss das !!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi152 (24. Februar 2008)

Butterkneter schrieb:


> Das macht fast jeder bessere Laden, der T-Shirts bedruckt oder Werbung auf Schaufenster klebt.



Aha. Wusst ich nicht.


----------



## Butterkneter (26. Februar 2008)

Hier die letzten Schriftzüge auf der Mobo Seite.
Jetzt ist sie aber wirklich fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hehe.... mit Seriennummer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (26. Februar 2008)

....und sie richtig GEIL aus..Respekt!!!!
Das Gelb-LIch oben drauf kommt aber noch oder?


----------



## Oliver (26. Februar 2008)

Die Entstehungsgeschichte des Mods findet sich übrigens in der PCGH Extreme 02/08


----------



## Butterkneter (26. Februar 2008)

Ich würd gerne das Drehlicht zusammen mit einer kleinen Sirene koppeln, die ich noch gefunden habe, und das ganze per Fernbedienung aktivieren.

Ist nur die Frage wie ich das hinbekomme. 

Als Elektriker bin ich voll die Niete.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (26. Februar 2008)

Hm das eigentlich ganz einfach. 

Ich werfe mal einen Begriff wie "Autotüröffner" ins Thema. Nun habe auch so eine Rund umleuchte hier stehen, die ich aber nie anhabe, weil es einfach zu Hell ist und einfach nur Laut ist.

  Also ^^ mein Rechner startet derzeit über Taster, der ja auch über Funk funktioniert. Komme ins Zimmer und drücke auf den Knopf der im Eingangsbereich hängt, der PC fährt hoch.

  Um aber schon wenn ich aus dem Auto steige meinen PC einzuschalten, habe ich mir überlegt, einen Funk Türöffner zu verbauen. Aber da mir die Lüfterreglung vorging, habe ich erst mal 3 Tage dort alle neu verlötet und abgeändert um richte Ruhe zu bekommen.

  Das Problem was ist, 230Volt hat die Rundumleuchte so würde ich das vorschlagen mit meinem Taster, ich betreibe damit eine Lichterkette an meiner Wand über den PC, wodurch ich angenehmes Spiele und Arbeitslicht bei bedarf zuschalten kann.

  Bei Fragen usw. einfach wie immer Fragen. Es gibt keine blöden Fragen, es gibt.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Butterkneter (26. Februar 2008)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Hm das eigentlich ganz einfach.
> 
> Ich werfe mal einen Begriff wie "Autotüröffner" ins Thema. Nun habe auch so eine Rund umleuchte hier stehen, die ich aber nie anhabe, weil es einfach zu Hell ist und einfach nur Laut ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy_Lee (26. Februar 2008)

Ja das ist das selbe. Nur bleibt die Lampe dabei nicht an, sie kriegt nur so lange Strom wie der "Ding Dong" Geräuche macht.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Butterkneter (26. Februar 2008)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Ja das ist das selbe. Nur bleibt die Lampe dabei nicht an, sie kriegt nur so lange Strom wie der "Ding Dong" Geräuche macht.
> 
> mfg
> 
> Tom




Das reicht ja, ich will ja auch nicht stundenlang die Sirene heulen lassen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist das Stück (luftgezogen und ekelig laut)


----------



## Tommy_Lee (26. Februar 2008)

LOL wohnst du wie ich in einem eigenen Haus? Weil ich glaube bei dritten mal würde ich mal runter oder rauf kommen .

Also Kabel bei 12Volt reicht das was es bei Mediamarkt oder Promarkt gibt. Einadrig habe mir 5 Meter gekauft, kostet kein Euro ^^.  Ist aber leider nur schwarz, kennzeichne dir dann + und -.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Butterkneter (26. Februar 2008)

Ich wohne zwar im eigenen Haus und kann die Sirene heulen lassen wie es mir gefällt, werd ich aber trotzdem nicht tun.

Die Sirene ist ja auch nur für LAN- und Ausstellungszwecke gedacht.

Muss mal bei Gelegenheit den Funktürgong auseinandernehmen.


----------



## McBain (27. März 2008)

meinen großen respekt ist sehr geil geworden der mod!!!
was ich vielleicht gelassen hätte ist die schwarze lackierung oben auf der mobo seite das fand ich in ganz gelb etwas besser aber egal trotzdem super!!


----------



## Butterkneter (29. März 2008)

McBain schrieb:


> meinen großen respekt ist sehr geil geworden der mod!!!
> was ich vielleicht gelassen hätte ist die schwarze lackierung oben auf der mobo seite das fand ich in ganz gelb etwas besser aber egal trotzdem super!!



Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich fand es so ganz gelb ein wenig zu kahl.

Ich hab mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen innen auch noch ein bissl was zu machen. Es wird also innen lackiert und noch mit ein wenig blech die unansehnlichen Stellen verdeckt.

Fotos folgen.


----------



## McBain (29. März 2008)

ich bin gespannt!!


----------



## Butterkneter (1. April 2008)

Grrrrrrrrr . . .  Bildchen ist unscharf geworden.

Aber egal. Ich hab dann mal innen ein wenig schwarz lackiert.
Dann hab ich noch ein paar Blech (wie aussen: Riffelblech Schwarz/geschliffen) mit denen ich die festplattenkäfige Kaschiere. 

Und das ist noch der Feuerlöscher, den ich reinbauen will. Hoffentlich paßt der vor die Grafikkarte;  eine MSI 8800 Ultra, darunter sitzt eine Creative Xfi Extreme Gamer  und dann sollte der Feuerlöscher unten querliegen.

Versuch macht kluch....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (1. April 2008)

argh sieht das schon wieder geil aus, da wird man direkt neidisch


----------



## NGamers (4. April 2008)

Ich geb normalerweise nicht zu allem meinen Senf dazu, aber hier reissts mich dann doch hin.

Dein Mod, bzw deine Mods haben 'nen Wiedererkennungswert, der seinesgleichen sucht. Respekt !


----------



## Butterkneter (4. April 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Sowas freut einen immer zu hören.

VLG 
Butterkneter


----------



## unibug (4. April 2008)

Mann wie geil!!!! Das Teil sieht einfach megascharf aus! Ich liebe diese Style mit den Gebrauchsspuren! Das hat einen Flair den kann man garnicht beschreiben... Es sieht kaputt aus aber irgendwie auch nicht... Ach keine Ahnung! Einfach geil!!!

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## L0cke (4. April 2008)

man der Mod sieht echt lecker aus, und nun weiß ich endlich wie man diese Lackabplatzer inbekommt *top*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2008)

Echt geil der Mod. Man sieht prompt, dass du schon einiges an Erfahrung hast.
Wo mit lackiere ich eigentlich am besten?


----------



## Butterkneter (7. April 2008)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Echt geil der Mod. Man sieht prompt, dass du schon einiges an Erfahrung hast.
> Wo mit lackiere ich eigentlich am besten?



Das grobe einfach mit den Spraydosen aus dem Baumarkt. Die kleinen Feinheiten gehen halt nur mit Airbrush. Aber da gibts  auch Einsteiger Kits, mit denen man recht gute ergebnisse erzielen kann.


Schleifen
Entfetten
Grundieren
Lackieren
Klarlacken (lass ich aber bei den Schmuddelsachen meist weg)


----------



## Butterkneter (7. April 2008)

Da das letzte Foto so unscharf war, hier neue . . . 



Alle Kabel sind mit Marderschutz aus dem Baumarkt ummantelt. Das Netzteil von Corsair wird ebenfalls ummantelte Kabel haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riffelblech zugeschnitten und eingeklebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich meine doofe Sirene nicht mehr finde  , mach ich nun nur noch die Signallampe rein. Schalter kommt in den Deckel. Lampe kann man mit Magnetfuss überall im Gehäuse hinhängen.

Ich hab hab noch nen Notausschalter gefunden. Der kommt auch noch auf den Deckel.


----------



## unibug (7. April 2008)

Ähm... Spinnt mein Rechner oder wo sind die Fotos? 

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## McBain (7. April 2008)

hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=8857


----------



## Butterkneter (7. April 2008)

unibug schrieb:


> Ähm... Spinnt mein Rechner oder wo sind die Fotos?
> 
> MfG,
> Unibug



Ups, hab ich wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht. Ich schau mal morgen woran das liegt.


----------



## unibug (8. April 2008)

Butterkneter schrieb:


> Ups, hab ich wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht. Ich schau mal morgen woran das liegt.



Danke jetzt passts! Sieht fantastisch aus!
Hätte ich mir deinen Mod doch lieber erst angeschaut wenn ich meinen Polizei-PC fertig hab  

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## exxe (9. April 2008)

siet eigendlich ganz geil aus
ich hät aber die beiden "tragegriffe" weg gelassen


----------



## unibug (9. April 2008)

Also ich find die sexy  Wenn mein MOD nur _annähernd_ so gut wird wär ich schon rundum glücklich 

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## Oliver (9. April 2008)

Da kommt der Perfektionist wieder raus 

Wolltest du nicht einen günstigen, einfachen Mod bauen, Olly?

Gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut!


----------



## buzty (9. April 2008)

für seine verhältnisse is das wahrscheinlich günsig und einfach 
aber ich kann immer wieder nur sagen: respekt! bei dir sieht das immer sooo leicht aus


----------



## Butterkneter (10. April 2008)

Da ist doch nix teures dran. Farbe und ein bissl Metallteile. Das teuerste sind die Griffe die haben 10 euro gekostet. Innen wollt ich ja nix machen.

Aber ich hab mich für die Deutsche Meisterschaft in Dortmund nächste Woche beworben. Da mußt ich halt innen auch was machen.

Vielleicht wird er ja angenommen.

Hoffen wir das beste.


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

Geile Arbeit! 
Das kann man eigentlich gar nicht in Worte fassen   

Ich hab da allerdings mal ein paar Fragen: Was kostet denn so ein Anfängerset für Airbrush? Wo bekommt man das (Link )? Was kostet das?


----------



## Butterkneter (15. April 2008)

Mein erstes Airbrush-set war von Ebay und hat 40  gekostet. Ich wollt halt nicht soviel Geld ausgeben und mal testen ob es mir Spass macht. 

Allzuviel taugt das zwar nicht aber zum testen war es ok.

Sowas hier sieht schon recht brauchbar aus:  80   auch bei ebay

http://cgi.ebay.de/Guede-Airbrushko...ryZ70770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Ach übrigens . . . 
Es geht auf nach Dortmund zur deutschen Meisterschaft.
Ich trete in allen 3 Kategorien an:
-Mit dem Bulldozer bei den Mods
-Mit dem dicken Geheimprojekt bei den Cons 
-und mit einem gepimpten IRadio bei den CE Mods.


----------



## Oliver (15. April 2008)

Na dann viel Glück Olly!


----------



## Adrenalize (15. April 2008)

Ja, viel Glück, ich werde dir die Daumen drücken!


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

Ich auch 
Ach ja: wo könnte man sich Airbrush-Sets außer ebay noch holen? Vllt bei Obi  oder bei nem Malerbetrieb?


----------



## Butterkneter (15. April 2008)

http://17576.hotdigital.eu/Guede-Ai...51_sid936114627f424109ce2dd675e6b32a62_x2.htm

Google doch einfach mal.


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

Nee, ich meinte das eher so allgemein  Weils bei mir hier in der Gegend eig. nur Obi und Raiffeisen gibt und halt viele kleine Malerbetriebe  Ich werd glaub ich mal bei Raiffeisen fragen, die bekommen fast alles.


----------



## unibug (15. April 2008)

Im Conrad Modellbaubereich gibts Airbrush-Sets!

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

Wär sowas empfehlenswert für nen Anfänger wie mich?


----------



## kingminos (15. April 2008)

Würde dir empfehlen erstmal nach nem vernünftigen Airbrushshop bzw Künstlerbedarfladen zu suchen. Da wirst du meist vernünftig beraten und die haben auch alles an Material da. Alternativ zur VHS rennen und fragen ob es da nen Airbrushkurs angeboten gibt, da anmelden Anfänge und Theorie lernen den Lehrer fragen was und wo du kaufen solltest. FERTIG


----------



## Butterkneter (16. April 2008)

So,  kleine Meldung zwischen durch.

Alle drei Projekte wurden für die Deutsche Meisterschaft angenommen.
Auf nach Dortmund ...  !!!

Übrigens. Über das große Geheimprojekt, dass auf der DCMM enthült wird habe ich letzte Woche mit Kabel 1 in Magdeburg eine Reportage gedreht.

Das Projekt ist in 24 Stunden realisiert worden. Nächste Woche wird die Reportage ausgestrahlt (bei Abenteuer Leben).

Ich weiß aber noch nicht wann.

Wenn ich was weiß sag ich Bescheid.

Gruss
Butterkneter


----------



## killer89 (18. April 2008)

Weißte denn schon, wann das nu ausgestrahlt wird? Bin schon ganz neugierig


----------



## unibug (18. April 2008)

Ich kanns auch kaum erwarten 

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## Butterkneter (18. April 2008)

Nach neusten Aussagen der Presse wird die Reportage erst im Mai gesendet. Es ist auch kein direkter Bericht über die DCMM, sonder mehr über die Aktion in 24 Stunden so ein Projekt durch zu ziehen.

So, nun zurück aus Dortmund bleibt noch zu verkünden, wie es gelaufen ist. (Ich kann, glaub ich, nicht meckern... hehe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oink,  Platz 3 bei den Casemods für den "Bulldozer"

und es kommt noch besser. Den Casecon den ich mit einem Freund eine Woche vor der DCMM gebaut habe (in nur 24 Stunden) hat doch tatsächlich Platz 1 in der Kategorie "Deutschlands spektakulärste Kreation" (Zuschauervoting) gewonnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (21. April 2008)

Du hättest wenigstens ein fröhlicheres Gesicht machen können


----------



## buzty (21. April 2008)

ist das bei dem bulldozer.mod noch die alte tastatur?


----------



## Butterkneter (21. April 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Du hättest wenigstens ein fröhlicheres Gesicht machen können



Ja sorry, ich habe von Natur aus etwas herunterhängende Mundwinkel. 
Ich hab mich aber riesig gefreut.

Und nein. das Ist ne neue /alte recycelte Tastatur. So ne kleine Ione Scopius P20 mit dem Minijoystick dran. Ich muss die Tage mal Bilder zusammentragen. Ich war wieder so fotografierfaul.


----------



## killer89 (21. April 2008)

Glückwunsch! Dann wolln wa ma sehen, wann denn nu die Reportage kommt, ich hoffe du hälst uns auf dem Laufenden  und ich hoffe auch, dass ich da nich gerade im Urlaub bin


----------



## Malkav85 (21. April 2008)

Glückwunsch natürlich zu den Pokalen


----------



## buzty (21. April 2008)

ach ja das hatte ich auch vergessen...kannst stolz drauf sein  (ist aber ja auch verdient...).
und freu mich shcon auf die bilder von der tasta!


----------



## Butterkneter (21. April 2008)

Hier sieht man die Tastatur ein wenig besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butterkneter (22. April 2008)

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachschlag.

Das Noxon Iradio als *"FELDRADIO". * 
ich wollte es so stylen wie ein altes Nachrichten-technisches Gerät im Mititär Look. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Teil hab ich an einem Abend mit ein paar Kunststoffplatten beklebt, 2 Griffe und 4 Schubladenknäufe als Füße drangemacht,  eine Fake Autoantenne und das Rückteil von nem kaputten Ventilator für den Zigarettenanzünder angeschraubt. Ein Fenster oben ins Gehäuse geschnitten und innen rot beleuchtet. Nen Teil von nem ollen Knopp vom Backofen, dann noch ein bissl Airbrush .... feddisch. Nach der DCMM kann man das Teil natürlich behalten. hehe.


----------



## Butterkneter (24. April 2008)

Und hier wie gewünscht die neue Tastatur. Eine Ione Scorpion P20



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (24. April 2008)

oha gut geworden, mir gefallen so tastatur-mods irgendwie immer, geben dem ganzen so das gewisse etwas


----------



## unibug (26. April 2008)

Das Radio ist ja mal obergeil!!!

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## Butterkneter (26. April 2008)

unibug schrieb:


> Das Radio ist ja mal obergeil!!!
> 
> MfG,
> Unibug



Vielen Dank.
Ich hab das Ding an einem Abend zusammengebastelt.
Schön wenn man riesige Wühlkisten hat, wo man Teile findet, die man verwenden kann, hehe . . .


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. April 2008)

Der "Bulldozer" ist ja mal eingeutig der geilste Mod den ich jemals gesehen hab. Sehr schöne Arbeit. Ich modde ja selber ein wenig, aber nicht in diesem Ausmaß. Bis ich den Mut finde wirds noch ein wenig dauern .


----------



## Butterkneter (28. April 2008)

Ich hätt mal ne kleine Frage zwischendurch. Hab sie zwar auch weiter unten in so nem Hardware Forum gepostet, aber da guckt ja kein Aas rein.

Ich muss ein defektes Display aus einem Noxon I-Radio ersetzen, dass leider defekt ist.

Anfragen an den Hersteller blieben bisher leider unbeantwortet.

Wer kann mit der Bezeichnung auf der Rückseite was anfangen und sagen, wo ich so ein Ding finde. Das Diplay ist Blau. Ein neues in rot wär aber noch cooler.

Wär für Hilfe sehr dankbar.
gez. Butterkneter

Das ist natürlich die Rückseite


----------



## Butterkneter (8. Mai 2008)

Hat sicher erledigt . . .


----------



## Butterkneter (16. Mai 2008)

*WICHTIG IN EIGENER SACHE !!!* 

Für alle die es interessiert. 
Heute abend

16.05.08
ab 17:45
auf Kabel 1
Abenteuer Leben

Bericht über die Entstehung der V4 Engine in 24 Stunden und die Teilnahme an der Deutschen Casemodding Meisterschaft.

Aufnehmen nicht vergessen !!!     Werd versuchen es bei MyVideo oder so hochzuladen.


----------



## buzty (16. Mai 2008)

wie geil ich komm grad vom sport, ist 17:44 und ich seh deinen hinweis, direkt mal angemacht


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Mai 2008)

Mist 
Verpasst! Butterkneter, hastes aufgenommen?


----------



## Imens0 (16. Mai 2008)

kommt erst noch...is grad werbung


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Mai 2008)

Erstmal schön mit nem Vorschlaghammer die alte Hardware bearbeitet 
Schön schön...
"Partner Oliver lässts ruhig angehen..."


----------



## buzty (16. Mai 2008)

wow seeeeeeeeeeeehr geil 
und der bulldozer-mod war ja auch da  
wobei ich das "den casemodding-profis die stirn bieten" am ende komisch fand...


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Mai 2008)

Den Bulldozer Mod ham se leider garnet gezeigt 
Nur den Bulldozer Bildschirm konnte man kurz sehen 
Den V4 Mod  fand ich jetzt persönlich nicht allzu spektakulär obwohls ne gute Idee war.
Aber trotzdem ein cooler Bericht über dich, Butterkneter, obwohl ich das Wort "Computer-Freak" (ham die mindestens 10mal benutzt) persönlich verabscheue


----------



## xTc (16. Mai 2008)

Hab's auch gesehen und mitgeschnitten. Versuche den Betrag mal raus zu schneiden


Coole Sache, hätt gern mitgemacht.  Am geilsten fand ich: "Wie lang habt ihr dafür gebraucht?" Antwort: "24 Stunden".  Sehr geil.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich für ein PCGH-Treffen bei der Messe.


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Mai 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr bin ich für ein PCGH-Treffen bei der Messe.



Das wär mal geil


----------



## xTc (16. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Das wär mal geil



Jau, weil für mich is es bis nach Dortmund nicht wirklich weit.

Was ich noch sagen wollte. Ihr habt ja andere Hardware eingebaut als du gezeigt hast.  Das Board war aufeinmal "grün" und aus der x800 (sah zumindest so aus) würde aufeinmal ne Rage128 oder sowas.


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Mai 2008)

Und alles schön unsicher in der Sporttasche verpackt.Antistatikfolie braucht keiner und brechen können die Teile ja auch nicht 
Nach dem Motto: Rein damit, wird schon nichts schief gehen !


----------



## buzty (16. Mai 2008)

richtig ist mir auch aufgefallen


----------



## Nobsen (16. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Und alles schön unsicher in der Sporttasche verpackt.Antistatikfolie braucht keiner und brechen können die Teile ja auch nicht
> Nach dem Motto: Rein damit, wird schon nichts schief gehen !




No Risk No Fun 

Nee spass, toller beitrag.
@ xTc, ich würde aber auch erstmal ältere hw einbauen und schauen wie es funzt.


----------



## Gellman2 (16. Mai 2008)

Hab die Doku leiter verpasst. Wäre net, fasl es einer aufgenommen hat und in myvideo bzw. youtube hochgeladen, mit nen Link zum Filmchen zu schicken bzw. hier zu Posten.

Mfg. Gellman2


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Mai 2008)

Gellman2 schrieb:


> Hab die Doku leiter verpasst. Wäre net, fasl es einer aufgenommen hat und in myvideo bzw. youtube hochgeladen, mit nen Link zum Filmchen zu schicken bzw. hier zu Posten.
> 
> Mfg. Gellman2



Wollte Herr Butterkneter doch hochstpersönlich machen!
Da heißt es wohl warten


----------



## Gellman2 (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe mal nicht so lange. Musst ausgerechnet a viertel Stunde davor meinen Vatter wo hinfahren und kam leider erst wieder um sieben zurück.


----------



## xTc (17. Mai 2008)

Mh also ich könnte es hochladen. Problem an der Sache ist nur, das Video geht ca 15 Minuten und hat ca 150 MB. Würde halt was dauern das ganze auf Rapidshare hoch zuladen.

Hoffe nur das es für den Oli okay wäre.


----------



## kingminos (17. Mai 2008)

Hö? Rapidshare? MyVideo in Teile unterteilt fände ich besser


----------



## killer89 (17. Mai 2008)

aba da is die Qualität nich sooo pralle  ich favorisiere Rapidshare in voller Auflösung ^^


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Mai 2008)

Ich fands echt gut. Hatte zwar den Hinweis hier im Forum nicht gesehen, aber durch Zufall reingeschaltet ^^


----------



## moddingfreaX (17. Mai 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich fands echt gut. Hatte zwar den Hinweis hier im Forum nicht gesehen, aber durch Zufall reingeschaltet ^^



Das nenn ich Glück


----------



## Butterkneter (18. Mai 2008)

Andere haben mir glücklicherweise die Arbeit abgenommen.

Hier der Film zum Download

http://www.modding-faq.de/dcmm/2008/dcmm2008_kabel1_2008-05-16.avi

und hier das ganze auf Youtube

YouTube - Abent. Leben tW - 08.05.2008 - 24h Modding Teil I  Teil 1

YouTube - Abent. Leben tW - 08.05.2008 - 24h Modding Teil II  Teil 2

YouTube - Abent. Leben tW - 08.05.2008 - 24h Modding Teil III Teil 3

Kabel 1 hat viele Stunden Filmmaterial gedreht (insgesamt glaube ich 30 Stunden). Was da am Schluss genommen wird, darauf hatte ich natürlich keinen Einfluss. ISt doch aber gut geworden.
Dass mich der Kameramann ausgerechnet filmt wie ich mal 5 Minuten Kaffeepause mache, und dann ausgerechnet das in den Film reingeschnitten wird . . .  ggggrrrrrrr.  lol  

Ich hatte einen ganzen Karton voll mit Hardware dabei. Welche Hardware nachher auch reinpaßt wußte ich ja nicht. Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich was passendes hatte. Ohne das kleine Board wär die ganze Aktion gescheitert.

Zum Vorführen wollten die halt auch keine Uralthardware haben. Deshalb haben wir erst ne Szene gedreht wie ich die aktuellere Hardware aus der ominösen Tasche ziehe. Die "ominöse" Tasche stand halt so im Drehbuch.

Die ganze Aktion stand mehr als einmal auf der Kippe, weil nichts so gelaufen ist wie man das sich so vorstellt. Wenn man genaug Zeit hat ist das kein Problem, aber bei 24 Stunden, wobei man da einige Zeit für das Drehen abziehen muss (jede Szene nochmal und nochmal, immer aus anderen Perspektiven; und dann alles nochmal weil man aus Versehen direkt in die Kamera geglotzt hat oder weil man einfach dummers Zeug gelabert hat; und glaubt mir mit ner Kamera vor der Nase, fängt man an dummes Zeug zu schwaffeln).

Das ich kein "Modding Noob" bin und auch noch den Bulldozer am Start habe, und damit auch noch was gewinne, hätte halt nicht in das ganze Konzept des Filmes gepaßt, deshalb haben die das komplett weggelassen.

Aber alles in allem hat es doch Spass gemacht und es war eine sehr interessante Erfahrung.


----------



## Hardrunner (23. Juli 2008)

RESPEKT!!
kann man bei dir so casemods bestellen?
ich bräuchte ne anleitung wie ich nen window in nen case reinbau.. *schäm* würd mich freun
danke und liebe grüße


----------



## Butterkneter (26. Juli 2008)

Hardrunner schrieb:


> RESPEKT!!
> kann man bei dir so casemods bestellen?
> ich bräuchte ne anleitung wie ich nen window in nen case reinbau.. *schäm* würd mich freun
> danke und liebe grüße



Jupp. Generell kann man bei mir solche Mods in Auftrag geben. Das heißt, ich habe keine fertigen von denen zu hause stehen. Jeder wird nach Auftragseingang und Anzahlung von Hand gefertigt (limitierte Kleinserie)


Contaminated Case Creations - Home

Hier meine BF2142 Mods
YouTube - Butterkneter BF2142 mod for bit-tech.net


----------



## Xyrian (15. August 2008)

Falls der Thread noch aktuell ist, wüsste ich gerne mal, wie du das mit dem Dreck und dem Ruß gemacht hast... thx im Voraus

Xyrian


----------

